# Recces and recce patrols?



## blazing guns (19 Apr 2005)

This is Cpl. Stewart, I would like to speak to any and all about recce's and recce patrols. Send me your answers ASAP.


----------



## perry (19 Apr 2005)

What would like to know how to conduct a RECCE ptl or experiences or what? Be more specific, I would like to help


----------



## Love793 (19 Apr 2005)

Fire away!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (19 Apr 2005)

Are you asking about the conduct of a Recce patrol?


----------



## Burrows (20 Apr 2005)

Yes,

Please do clarify.


----------



## q_1966 (21 Apr 2005)

Your section/platoon (However big it is) 
- Should only communicate using hand signals, 
Be quiet 
- stay low to the ground whenever possible
- use the ghostwalk technique
- At night, if flashlights must be used, use one with a red or blue (dark coloured) filter because when using  a bright flashlight it ruins night your night vision as well as give away your position.

If you dont do the above, you could get caught

Also follow the tips in here
CF Fieldcraft Manual: http://www.army.dnd.ca/ael/pubs/300-009/b-gl-392/009/FP-001/B-GL-392-009-FP-001.PDF

Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## Chang (23 Apr 2005)

woah i didn't know they keep this online!


----------



## TCBF (23 Apr 2005)

The AEL (Army Electronic Library) - same link - will also have BTS  Battle Task Standards, so you can see patrol checklists.


"Feed Your Head"  - Grace Slick, of Jefferson Airplane, in the song "White Rabbit".


----------



## q_1966 (25 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> The AEL (Army Electronic Library) - same link - will also have BTS   Battle Task Standards, so you can see patrol checklists.
> 
> 
> "Feed Your Head"   - Grace Slick, of Jefferson Airplane, in the song "White Rabbit".



Heres the link for the Army Electronic Library (AEL): http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/ael/publications_ie.asp


----------

